# Please help with coding for Debrid.Decu.Ulcer



## Hopp (Jun 8, 2009)

Need help coding the following:  Debridement of decub.ulcer lt.buttock with debridement of lt gluteus max.muscle & Placement of vac. (Placed by PT) (Can I code for this or no)  LT Buttock decub. ulcer 4cm diameter eschar was sharply excised. The gluteus maximus muscle underneath was completely necrotic. This area was sharple debrided. Area of necrosis extended 3cm underneath the lateral flap.   
Thanks for any help
Deb, CPC


----------



## Leanne (Jun 10, 2009)

Have you looked at either of these codes:

15940  Excision, ischial pressure ulcer, with primary suture

or

15944  Excision, ischial pressure ulcer, with skin flap closure

And I think VAC placement is included and can't be billed.


----------

